# G Force Performance Chip



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

They won't do anything for the car but cause problems. Get a real tune like a Trifecta tune


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

allezCruze said:


> I received an unsolicited e-mail about a performance chip that will increase performance and fuel economy on my 2012 Cruze Eco. Does anybody out there actually have anything to report (positive or negative) on these claims? Thanks !


Scams, all those 'chips' are scams. If you want to tune your car right, +1 for Trifecta.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Yup ^

You can pick up a Trifecta tune for way less than retail here- Bad News Racing


----------

